# Missing the option to sync in CC



## Stefanie (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

first of all: sorry for my English - hope u'll get the point of my problem anyway.

Got a huge issue with the new Lightroom version (CC). It's actually a simple question I guess but I'm used to Lightroom Classic CC and in CC I miss the option to sync several edits/filters from one picture to another. In the previous version there was an option to just press one button so it syncs to every picture while pressing CTRL. 

Hope u can help me!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  Lightroom CC for the desktop and Laptop is essentially LR Mobile for these platforms.  It is not as function rich as is LR Classic and should not be considered a replacement at this time.


----------



## Stefanie (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you so much! So it's not possible to sync any edits at all?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 29, 2018)

It's possible, but only one at a time. When you are editting a photo, you can choose 'Photo - Copy Edit Settings'. Then you move to the next photo and choose 'Photo - Paste Edit Settings'.


----------

